# Kindle Touch screen won't fully refresh



## LarryLarrygogobop (Apr 25, 2012)

This is a pic of my mom's new Kindle Touch. We've held down the power button for 20 seconds a few times, let it reboot, but that block letter image never refreshes or changes. In the lower right corner, you can still see the books, open them, turn the pages (that one little corner works like a charm). The battery is fully charged. Any other ideas before calling customer service? (Actually, calling the person who gave it to her as a gift, getting the receipt, then calling customer service, I guess.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Actually, is it registered to her account?  If so, she should be able to call Amazon, I would think...they'll have the purchase date attached to the device's serial number.  I would go ahead and call.

Inside the United States: 1-866-321-8851, Outside the United States: 1-206-266-0927 

It doesn't look like a classic cracked screen, but a crack on the inner layer of the screen will cause a similarly behaving screen, and Amazon will generally replace devices in warranty with cracked screens.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Concur with Betsy. . . call 'em.  Some of the pixels appear to be frozen. .


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

It looks like there's a vertical line going up from the bottom of the screen too, just off to the left of the corner that's working - lines like that are often a sign of a cracked screen. It's not going to get better - definitely call Amazon and get a replacement.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Yep, I'd agree that it's cracked - it is a very unusual break, my guess is that rather than a point impact which causes the usual "starburst" effect http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,73465.msg1181744.html#msg1181744 this actually has a crack going straight across the middle of the screen from side to side.

As Linjeakel says, the vertical line is a dead give-away.


----------



## LarryLarrygogobop (Apr 25, 2012)

Just wanted to do a followup and thank everyone who helped.  My mother's Kindle situation was not usual, because the Kindle was bought from Wal-Mart, not Amazon.  That's why I was waiting for the receipt, so that I could take it to the local Wal-Mart and exchange it.  Unfortunately, Wal-Mart only has a 15 return/exchange policy for ereaders.  The Kindle itself wasn't registered to an Amazon account, because we bought it, uploaded some epub books onto it with Calibre, and she took off on vacation.  We didn't think to register it to a specific account until she was going to make actual purchases from Amazon, which is a bit difficult since the Kindle has wifi, but she doesn't.  

I called Amazon, went through the customer service guy's script, answered all the questions, and they replaced it.  Really nice, they sent it free two-day shipping, but since the facility they sent it from was only about a two hour drive away, it arrived the next morning (Instead of two-day shipping, it was more like 18 hour shipping).  

Thanks again for the help.  We were freaking out a bit, but there's alot to be said for Amazon customer service and standing behind their products.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Amazon are by no means perfect, but their Kindle customer service is without doubt, excellent.

I'm glad you got it all sorted out, Larry.


----------

